# Gotta Love Turkey Hunting!



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I always look forward to spending time with family and chasing spring Gobblers! This past year was another awesome year. Even though I got skunked in South Carolina, I was able to take 2 nice Missouri Gobblers and 1 nice Michigan Gobblers. Now it's time to find some morels and do some fishing!

Michigan Gobbler









Missouri Gobblers


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice job on the birds .. obviously you can take 2 birds in Missouri ?
Congrats...


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Very cool pics. Thanks for sharing. I miss Missouri & Arkansas also. Was (2) birds/spring there when I lived in the area.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome season! I can't think of a better way to spend the spring.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

DoJigger said:


> Nice job on the birds .. obviously you can take 2 birds in Missouri ?
> Congrats...


Yes you can shoot one during the first week of the season then a 2nd one the following week. My brother and I shot a double, that's why there are 2 dead birds in the one pick. We ended up taking 6 birds in 4 days in Missouri plus found a boat load of morels.


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

great season!
I really want to go out of state for turkeys some year.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Congrats on another great year!


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

Great birds!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

You always get it done and have fun doing it! Congrats!:coolgleam


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great season as usual Kevin....congratulations!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats Kevin.

How many beard board extensions do we need to make to accommodate all those beards?


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

multibeard said:


> Congrats Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> How many beard board extensions do we need to make to accommodate all those beards?



Yea it's getting pretty full, the one board you made for me now has 35 beards on it.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Gobblerman said:


> Yea it's getting pretty full, the one board you made for me now has 35 beards on it.


I think at the most I put 15 pegs on it. We need to figure out a way to hang some extensions on the original.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

multibeard said:


> I think at the most I put 15 pegs on it. We need to figure out a way to hang some extensions on the original.



Nope there are 12 pegs, once I hang the latest beards I'll post an updated pic. It looks great!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Gobblerman said:


> Nope there are 12 pegs, once I hang the latest beards I'll post an updated pic. It looks great!











Multibeard here's the latest picture of the board. Looking pretty good with 34 beards on it. Have another 6 for it but they're hanging under the fans they came with. I have 3 more sets of spurs to add to it too.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I was hunting apple orchard birds that last couple of days. I could poor water out of my 835 when I got back to the truck this morning. I like hunting cherry orchards way better as you can see under the trees.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Did some calling this morning for Soldier at a blueberry farm. There was so much water, the hunter and camera man ended up sitting in a luxury turkey blind and I hungered down in some brush on the only land not under water. Couldn't see the decoys but managed to call in a decent 2year old bird for them to get on film and the soldier to get his first turkey, it was a great hunt. I'm glad it only lasted 30 minutes!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Jealous !!!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Jason, I used the Natures Echo glass call with an acrylic striker along with the A-Way Black Magic IV mouth call. The purrs on the glass call had him running in.


----------

